# Need help selecting all season tires



## Paul3637 (Mar 15, 2008)

2006 GTO came factory equipped with 235 40 ZR 18 Bridgestone Potenza RE040 tires. Rear tires are substantially worn at 17,000 miles and I would like to replace them with so called Ultra High Performance All Season Radials rather than so called “Summer UHP tires.” The November 2007 issue of Consumer Reports rates several such tires including Falken Ziex, Nitto Neo Gen ZR, Yokahama Advan S4, and Michelin Pilot Sport A/S. The Dunlop SP Sport MAXX tires suggested in the November 2007 post in this forum by CrazyFace are also of interest. TireRack.com lists several others at:

Compare Tire Search Results

The price variances are significant but not I wonder how much handling and other performance characteristics correlate to price. I would appreciate any opinions, recommendations, and performance reviews based on GTO driving experience.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hi Paul welcome to the Forum

I am assuming you are going to be driving in wintry conditions. If this is the case... My opinion would be as follows.. Pay particular attention to winter handling ratings as well as tread wear. Keep in mind with 18" tries your ride comfort won't be as it would be in 17" or smaller, due to sidewall size. Also read the reviews people are giving them as well. 

From what I saw on these tries... Continentals rate high and the price isn't bad. The Goodyear Eagle F-1's appear to be another viable option and they boast a better ride comfort than the Continentals but the cost is getting up there. You will get a wide variety of opinions on tires and I would also take into consideration what the guys on here are using.

For me I don't drive my car in wintry conditions and only a little on wet roads so for me, tread wear and dry handling would be my main concerns. BTW I am on my second set of 17" OEM tires and I have no complaints with the first set which were replaced at 26K. Time will tell whether this 2nd set will give me the same wear. 

If I had 18" tires I would be looking at the all-seasons as well.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Tires*

My GTO came from factory with the BFGoodrich G-force T/A's. I cant complain about them yet cuz only have 1,256 miles on her so far. A year and couple months old. Mine will rot before wearing them out.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

After about 25K miles I replaced the OEM's with Eagle F1 GS D3's. I loved them, and now that I am at 62K miles I REALLY need to replace them. I was looking at the BFGoodrich T/A KD (they are about $220/tire) and not sure if I want to get those anymore. The ride comfort is lower than the Eagle F1s and the wet traction isn't as good either. Plus the Eagles' are a little cheaper.

I decided on getting the Eagle F1's again. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

btchplz said:


> After about 25K miles I replaced the OEM's with Eagle F1 GS D3's. I loved them, and now that I am at 62K miles I REALLY need to replace them. I was looking at the BFGoodrich T/A KD (they are about $220/tire) and not sure if I want to get those anymore. The ride comfort is lower than the Eagle F1s and the wet traction isn't as good either. Plus the Eagles' are a little cheaper.
> 
> I decided on getting the Eagle F1's again. Just my 2 cents.


You have any pics of them on your car, not that I need tires yet, but Ive always liked GoodYears. I have always put the MT/R's on my trucks.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll post them later this week, once I get the new ones on there. The old ones are pretty beat up and aren't pretty anymore.

On another note, I was really wanting to get the BF's KDW-2 but they don't make them in my size. I have the 245/45 17. Anyone know why that is? I really liked the tread pattern, very unique and the performance looks great.


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

Nitto neo gen's FTW! they are awesome no road noise and last a good while, hook up awesome too!


----------

